# prescriptions



## roberda (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi how much does it cost for a prescrption for tablets in Cyprus and how do you go about getting them


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

roberda said:


> Hi how much does it cost for a prescrption for tablets in Cyprus and how do you go about getting them


That depends on your circumstances.
If you are retired and in receipt of a state pension or workinghere and paying social insurance, you can get your prescription from the state hospitals and it costs you only 2 euros for the visit to the doctor to get the prescription. The actual prescriptions are then free.
However if you are not in receipt of a state pension or working here and paying social insurance then you will have to get a presciption from a private gp and pay whatever the cost of the medications is and that varies a lot. There is no set prescription charge.

Veronica


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> That depends on your circumstances.
> If you are retired and in receipt of a state pension or workinghere and paying social insurance, you can get your prescription from the state hospitals and it costs you only 2 euros for the visit to the doctor to get the prescription. The actual prescriptions are then free.
> However if you are not in receipt of a state pension or working here and paying social insurance then you will have to get a presciption from a private gp and pay whatever the cost of the medications is and that varies a lot. There is no set prescription charge.
> 
> Veronica


Do you just turn up to see a GP to get a perscription or is there a set day or time or appointment system?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> Do you just turn up to see a GP to get a perscription or is there a set day or time or appointment system?


You go to the administration desk, theres usually a long queue. If you just want to see a GP there isnt an appointment system but if you want to see a specialist you need to make an appointment. But you must have a pink registration card before you can use the hospital. 
I think you need your alien ID card to register.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> You go to the administration desk, theres usually a long queue. If you just want to see a GP there isnt an appointment system but if you want to see a specialist you need to make an appointment. But you must have a pink registration card before you can use the hospital.
> I think you need your alien ID card to register.


Right, the alien card is the white one in Greek? I'll get my neighbour to translate what it says!! I have a pink 'Civil Reistration' slip, I presume this is it? 

Thank you.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> Right, the alien card is the white one in Greek? I'll get my neighbour to translate what it says!! I have a pink 'Civil Reistration' slip, I presume this is it?
> 
> Thank you.


By the pink registration card I meant the one from the hospital. You need to register at the hospital.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> By the pink registration card I meant the one from the hospital. You need to register at the hospital.


OK, got it now. 

Thanks


----------



## pearsews (Mar 15, 2011)

Veronica said:


> You go to the administration desk, theres usually a long queue. If you just want to see a GP there isnt an appointment system but if you want to see a specialist you need to make an appointment. But you must have a pink registration card before you can use the hospital.
> I think you need your alien ID card to register.


Could I ask another question about prescriptions. I am in receipt of my state pension and in the uk, pending a move to Cyprus. My present UK prescriptions give me a three month supply of my drugs. Does anyone know if the same would apply in Cyprus, or would they only be supplied on a monthly basis. 
Nothing too serious by the way, just pain killers for arthritis and Thyroxin. Thinking more about how often I would need to visit the Dr at the hospital!
Thanks, 

Sheila.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

pearsews said:


> Could I ask another question about prescriptions. I am in receipt of my state pension and in the uk, pending a move to Cyprus. My present UK prescriptions give me a three month supply of my drugs. Does anyone know if the same would apply in Cyprus, or would they only be supplied on a monthly basis.
> Nothing too serious by the way, just pain killers for arthritis and Thyroxin. Thinking more about how often I would need to visit the Dr at the hospital!
> Thanks,
> 
> Sheila.


Hi Sheila, I only get a months supply which is a real drag, but today I bought my Diclofenic over the counter at a pharmacy as I just couldn't face the queue and waiting at the general to get a repeat perscription, so paid €7.65, a bargain!!!


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

roberda said:


> Hi how much does it cost for a prescrption for tablets in Cyprus and how do you go about getting them


It all depends where you are. We go to a local health centre, where we do not pay to see the Dr ( we are retired) You do need to be registered as a resident to get a health card ( see the sticky on Health Care at the top of the forum for detailed information)

We get two monthly prescriptions, but some drugs are not available on the state system and can only be bought over the counter at the pharmacy. Each time we need a repeat prescription we need to see the Doctor.


----------



## pearsews (Mar 15, 2011)

Geraldine said:


> Hi Sheila, I only get a months supply which is a real drag, but today I bought my Diclofenic over the counter at a pharmacy as I just couldn't face the queue and waiting at the general to get a repeat perscription, so paid €7.65, a bargain!!![/QUO
> 
> Thank you Geraldine, could I ask how many Diclofenic tablets the 7.65 was for?


----------



## pearsews (Mar 15, 2011)

Mycroft said:


> It all depends where you are. We go to a local health centre, where we do not pay to see the Dr ( we are retired) You do need to be registered as a resident to get a health card ( see the sticky on Health Care at the top of the forum for detailed information)
> 
> We get two monthly prescriptions, but some drugs are not available on the state system and can only be bought over the counter at the pharmacy. Each time we need a repeat prescription we need to see the Doctor.


Thanks for the reply Mycroft. Perhaps it depends where you live how long the repeat prescription is for.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

pearsews said:


> Geraldine said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Sheila, I only get a months supply which is a real drag, but today I bought my Diclofenic over the counter at a pharmacy as I just couldn't face the queue and waiting at the general to get a repeat perscription, so paid €7.65, a bargain!!![/QUO
> ...


----------



## pearsews (Mar 15, 2011)

Geraldine said:


> pearsews said:
> 
> 
> > 20 tabs, but I ask for the 100mg, then cut them in half to get 40!! I only take 50mg a day.
> ...


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

pearsews said:


> Geraldine said:
> 
> 
> > I take 100mg a day so it would cost me a little more, will have to give the Hospital a try, the only down side to making the move! Would probably have to anyway for the Levothyroxin medication. Oh the joys of getting older Geraldine!!
> ...


----------



## pearsews (Mar 15, 2011)

Geraldine said:


> pearsews said:
> 
> 
> > It wouldn't be so bad if they had a 'perscription only' section. I know that's difficult as they like you to see the same Dr for that reason, but just to wait around 4 hours for €8!! No brainer.
> ...


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

pearsews said:


> Geraldine said:
> 
> 
> > Yes a prescription only section would be great! I recently had a 4 and a half hour wait at the hospital here in Scotland with my grandson as the Dr was "running late" This has happened on the last two occasions!
> ...


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

pearsews said:


> Geraldine said:
> 
> 
> > Yes a prescription only section would be great! I recently had a 4 and a half hour wait at the hospital here in Scotland with my grandson as the Dr was "running late" This has happened on the last two occasions!
> ...


----------



## pearsews (Mar 15, 2011)

Geraldine said:


> pearsews said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Sheila. Sorry it's taken me some time to get the answer to the question, Levothyroxine is available over the counter in the pharmacy. They only stock a 100mg and a 50mg so you'd need a box of each, the total for 2 boxes is approx €9, which isn't too bad at all.
> ...


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

pearsews said:


> Geraldine said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Geraldine,
> ...


----------



## pearsews (Mar 15, 2011)

Geraldine said:


> pearsews said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, didn't ask that, but could it be 30? ::confused2:
> ...


----------

